# Best Bands Ever!!



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

So on the forums I have seen countless numbers of really nice people who found a pigeon and are trying to locate the owner. The banding numbers do nothing for the common man/women.

So I bought these from Global pigeon supplies. They are quality! They have a thick plastic coating over the labels so they don't rub off!!!!

Also, Please no-one call me! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah I go 50 for 0.45 EACH!


----------



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww, and i was going to run your phone bill up too. LOL! No really, they are awesome! Are they legal in Pigeon shows? I mean I've seen nothing about having two seamless bands on one bird. Glad you posted these, I'll have to look into them
Chris


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those look great. They're made just like the permenant bands we put on the birds, so they'll last a lifetime. 
The problem with putting them on homers/race birds is, one, in order to race them they HAVE to have the AU or IF band. Then the chip ring goes on the other leg, so there's really no where to put the bands and second, if you give or sell the bird to someone, then they either have to cut this band off or if it gets lost, the person on that band is going to get the phone call instead of the new owner. 
They do have their purpose on the right birds.


----------



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

ggoss1 said:


> Oh yeah I go 50 for 0.45 EACH!


not a bad price.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

truecolorsloft said:


> Awww, and i was going to run your phone bill up too. LOL! No really, they are awesome! Are they legal in Pigeon shows? I mean I've seen nothing about having two seamless bands on one bird. Glad you posted these, I'll have to look into them
> Chris


 *HI CHRIS, No these bands are not legal in the bigger shows..Now if you have a regular NPA, AU,or IF band and an address band you can show the bird. With these bands you are able to get back birds that you might lose which I think is a good thing *GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They look great, and not a bad price! I would get them...only...I have no idea if I'm going to go to ets or not...so...I kind of need that other leg 
UNLESS I get those neato clip on chip rings that go on seamless bands, or I-coms.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> if you give or sell the bird to someone, then they either have to cut this band off or if it gets lost, the person on that band is going to get the phone call instead of the new owner.
> They do have their purpose on the right birds.


Well just think, a lot of people don't know to trace the bands. And even if they did that, they'd still end up talking to the person who bought the bands  Unless the new owner has their own snap on address bands.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is nice and will last a long time. I didn't know that you can order personalized seamless band before. I thought that was just for snap bands.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

These must be for your babies are they coz surely they won't fit over an old bird foot?? We can get plastic bands that curl round the leg with phone number on in the UK and they look pretty weather proof and can be removed if bird goes to a different owner but not slack enough to fall off, do you have similar??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, we have snap-on bands that can be easily removed at any time. There are also colored spiral bands, which curl around the leg as you described. The seamless bands are put on when they're babies 

I've seen the seamless address bands before (I actually have a bird with one on, that I got from someone else), but I didn't know Global sold them. I didn't know they were that price either!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

How long did it take you to get them after you orderd?.....These are great for white bird releasers.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

looking good i think they would be best say for stock which will not race or show


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Those are some nice bands. The only problum is I have some larger pigeons that arn't banded and I am not real good at doing it when thier babies. Ive just been usen' zip-ties. Does anyone know if there's some good clip-on bands out there?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

birds+me=happy said:


> Those are some nice bands. The only problum is I have some larger pigeons that arn't banded and I am not real good at doing it when thier babies. Ive just been usen' zip-ties. Does anyone know if there's some good clip-on bands out there?


lol zip ties you can get clip on rings with you phone number on it


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

To the person asking about clip bands...

I just ordered removable clip bands from Foys. They are good for me as I don't race my birds, but do release them, and after having found 3 lost homing pigeons in my area in less than a year, untrackable, I realized quickly that I needed to do something! I bought two kinds. One with just the consecutive numbers to trace geneology. The others are a custom one that have just my cell phone number on them for the other leg. I figure my cell phone could change any time so I like them to be clip on in case I need to replace them. I haven't recieved the custom ones yet, however they are suppose to be exactly like the numbered ones. Not sure for large pigeons. I think my birds tend to fall on the small side. Also, I think that there is a "short" option so that there is room for more than one band per foot.

Here is the description from Foys:

Snap-On Bands with Your Phone Number 
If you lose birds and never see them again, maybe someone found them but does not know how to contact you. Place this personalized band on the opposite leg of the one with the seamless band. Customized with a phone logo and your phone number. Available in two heights and five colors. The higher, 8 mm bands have larger print. When ordering, please specify the color and item number as well as your phone number with area code. Colors available are: White, Blue, Red, Yellow and Green. Allow 8 to 10 weeks for delivery. 5 mm high or 8 mm high all with inside diameter of 3/8”. Not for larger breeds. Minimum order of 100 and may be split into two colors. 
#949 Snap-On’s w/ phone # 5 mm high 100 for $34.95 
#950 Snap-On’s w/ phone # 8 mm high 100 for $34.95


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the same exact personalized bands on my birds. Mine are white just like the ones pictured. I got them from Siegel.com and it takes 6-8 weeks for them to arrive after you order them. All my birds are double banded, one AU band and personalized band.


----------

